# New World Record Striped Bass 81 LB



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Caught in CT waters


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Where is the pic?


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Dag on it!! I was hoping to see that fish this winter


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

here's a little info. http://www.gofishn.com/ned/photos/13311-the-new-world-record-striped-bass-the-unofficial-photos


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Funny what a few hundred miles can make...
The guys on SOL have already filled 13 pages of chat about this fish.
I don't care what anyone has to say, this is one of the holy grails of East Coast Fishing, and this fellow seems to be well deserved of his catch.
From everything that I have read since mid-afternoon about this fish, and the guy that caught it, this is no accident. This guy is serious, and has many big fish under his belt.
And the onslaught of fishing media attention has already driven him underground.
Good luck to him, and Congrats! He deserves it!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

The best thing about the guy is that he caught it on his way out to his honey hole...had stopped to drift some eels...hooked up & boated the fish...then rather than go back and weigh it went on out and fished the whole night and caught 12 more quality fish. Then weighed it next AM, knew it was world record material, quick nap/interview/chaos, then back out for more the next night trying for an even bigger one. This guy is hardcore and his name is all over the leaderboard...glad it happened to him...he puts in his time and just loves to fish...he deserves it. Plus he is going to submit it to IGFA so he should get the new WR.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Here's a link to the field and stream article. http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...2011/08/new-pending-world-record-striped-bass


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

Really an impressive catch with that record striper.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

This is one cool dude,and seems one h*ll of a fisherman,hats off to him.. NICE JOB!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yup. Indeed. Congrats to him.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Just read on "another board" that one was caught in Hudson River that was 82lb,a half lb bigger?? That "board" doesn't post links,anyone got that one? A friend of mine caught nc state record cobe and was beat the next year,but a few days later for a world record that stood forever??


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

doesn't count till certified.
record as stands is still a jersey bass!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's an awesome catch. Now wait for the same onslaught of haters to give this guy grief for years, same way they did with Al McReynolds.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

sand flea said:


> That's an awesome catch. Now wait for the same onslaught of haters to give this guy grief for years, same way they did with Al McReynolds.


ok never mind got my answer LOL!!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah... If you want a taste of that go check out the thread on SOL. 
Some of those guys are just horrible. 
But then again, he did screw it up by wearing all of those Red Sawx and Patriots shirts in the pics...


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Yes! It goes on and on in SOL. There are also several other threads on same subject. It gets boring after reading numerous hashings and various sub-themes.


----------

